# Die richtige Gartenschere



## Razz (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo liebes Forum, 

Nachdem mein Teich nun soweit erstmal auf Vordermann gebracht wurde muss ich mich jetzt langsam um den Rest meines Gartens kümmern, damit dann auch am Ende das Gesamtbild stimmt. Ich habe viele Büsche und Sträucher, viel __ Buchsbaum und auch einige Obstbäume. 

Um die alle auf Trapp zu bringen bin ich jetzt auf der Suche nach der optimalen Gartenschere, die universell einsetzbar ist. Viele meiner anderen Gartengeräte sind von Fiskars und damit bin ich auch gut zufrieden, daher soll meine neue Gartenschere auch von Fiskars sein. Allerdings ist das Angebot riesig und ich kann mich nicht entscheiden. Am besten soll es eine Schere sein, die für (fast) jeden Einsatz im Garten gewappnet ist, damit ich mir nicht für jeden Einsatzort eine extra Schere kaufen muss. Hat wer von euch eine tolle Fiskars Gartenschere, die er mir empfehlen kann und mit der er schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat? 

Ich danke euch, alleine bin ich nämlich vorerst ratlos.


----------



## nik (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die richtige Gartenschere*

Hallo liebe/r "Razz",

hättest du einen Namen angegeben, wüsste ich jetzt ob du Männchen oder Weibchen bist - das macht nämlich bei der Wahl der Schere einen gravierenden Unterschied. 

Obbwohl du so scharf auf Fiskars bist, empfehle ich dir trotzdem Scheren von Gartenpaul.

Ich nutze die Gartenscheren so, dass ich schon einige klein bekommen habe. Irgendwann kauft man dann bessere, Gardena und so, und am Schluss landet man doch bei richtig guten Scheren. Die Gartenpaul Ambossrollenschere R1 ist solch eine sehr gute, universelle Schere. Falls es die Schneide mal himmelt, gibt es die als leicht auszutauschendes Ersatzteil, falls der Amboss bricht, gibt es noch nach Jahren eine neue Schere als Ersatz. Die ist näherungsweise unkaputtbar und von höchstem Gebrauchswert. Es gibt auch noch eine kleinere Damenschere, meine nutzt die. Von Ratschenscheren würde ich allgemein lieber absehen.

Auf(Garten-)Messen kann man die sogar recht günstig bekommen.

So hier noch der link 

www.gartenpaul.de 

neben den eigenen Scheren haben die noch Fiskars im Programm, die haben allgemein einen hohen Qualitätsanspruch - falls du doch lieber was schickes Schwarzes haben willst. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## nik (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die richtige Gartenschere*

doch eine Ergänzung ...

die Rollenschere nutze ich für näherungsweise alles im Garten, aber nicht für Buxbaumschnitt! Obwohl ich nicht sonderlich viel habe war >die< eine gute Wahl.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## nik (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die richtige Gartenschere*

 oder meinst du doch Heckenscheren ...

sowas nutze ich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Christine (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die richtige Gartenschere*

Hallo Razz,

das was Du suchst, eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau unter den Gartenscheren, gibt es nicht. Insbesondere nicht, wenn Du Buchsbäume hast, die eventuell in Form geschnitten werden müssen.

Grundausstattung meiner Meinung nach:
Astschere (bei hohen Bäumen noch eine mit Teleskopstil)
Amboßgartenschere
Bypassgartenschere

für die Buchsbäume: Akku-Heckenschere mit kurzem Schwert.


----------



## nik (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die richtige Gartenschere*

Hätte ich beinahe so gesagt. 

Das ist auch unser Besteck, ich habe das halt in 3 Posts nicht zum Ausdruck bringen können. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die richtige Gartenschere*

Hallo, ich hab die Bypass-Gartenschere „Elegance“  im Einsatz, was mich daran etwas nervt ist, dass ich ziemlich oft die Verriegelung unbeabsichtigt aktiviere. 
Für dickere Äste habe ich die Fiskars PowerGear™ II Bypass-Getriebeastschere, 45 cm im Einsatz und find die richtig gut - leicht, stabil und wirklich stark im Schneiden.
Für den Buchs Schnitt habe ich mich wegen der Handlichkeit für die kleinere Bosch Isio entschieden und bin begeistert, selbst meine alte Ligusterhecke hab ich damit ratz fatz ohne lästiges Kabelausrollen und ohne schwere Schere geschnitten. Auch der Akku hat die ganze Zeit durchgehalten. 

Ansonsten hab ich noch nen paar billigscheren, aber die könnt ich eigentlich mal wegwerfen. 
Wichtig ist halt , das man gutes Werkzeug auch jeden abend reinräumt und nicht irgendwo im Garten verbuddelt. Aber auf ne Rosenschere für über 20 Euro achte ich zumindestens auch besser, als eine für dreifuffzich. 

Werd mir bei Gelegenheit mal die Empfehlung von Nik oder ähnliches holen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von den professionellen Gärtnern noch einen professionellen Tipp ? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## nik (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die richtige Gartenschere*

Hallo zusammen,

noch mal wegen meines links zu Gartenpaul, der taugt eher zur Information. Da wird die Schere zum Vorzugspreis von 30,- statt 35.- angeboten. Bei Amazon bietet Gartenpaul die Schere für 20,- € an. Ich denke, das ist auch der Preis den ich auf der Messe bezahlt habe.

Unabhängig davon habe ich an der Schere nichts zu meckern. Keine Probleme mit der Verriegelung und sie schneidet sauber und leicht. Es besteht auch keine Gefahr eines irgendwie gearteten Verkantens. Das kenne ich auch alles anders. Selbst dünne Sachen, die ich mit früheren Ambossscheren nicht geschnitten bekam, gehen erstaunlich gut. Na ja, ich habe sie ja manchmal nicht alle am Sträußchen und bevor ich hier völlig euphorisch faselnd erscheine, habe ich meine Schere gegriffen und habe mit der Gras geschnitten, geht. Würde ich nicht mal erwarten! Die Fiskars mag ein dolles Teil sein, ich kenne sie nicht, aber sie reizt mich auch nicht, denn ich habe schon ein einwandfreies Werkzeug. 

Sorry, dass ich euch so einen vorjubele, meine kann halt nur ein außerordentlich gelungenes Einzelstück sein.  Die Bypassschere, die Damenschere, reißt mich jetzt nicht so vom Hocker. Kann aber auch gut daran liegen, dass ich die einfach so gut wie nicht benutze. Mir ist sie halt schon ein bisschen klein. Meine Hände würde ich mal als nicht groß, nicht klein bezeichnen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Zermalmer (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die richtige Gartenschere*

Hallo,
ich habe mir als Amboss-Schere eine Löwe 1 mit ergonomischem Griff gekauft.
Die Wahl ist auf diese Schere gefallen, weil mir die austauschbarkeit von Teilen sinnvoll erschien und der ergonomische Griff erleichtert das Greifen...
Man(n) braucht die Hand nicht ganz so weit zu öffnen und meine Frau benutzt die Schere auch gerne, weil sie auch gut in ihrer Hand liegt.


----------



## nik (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die richtige Gartenschere*

Hallo zusammen,

manchmal brauche ich bis ich ein Thema für mich abschließen kann. Im professionellen Bereich wird häufig Felco verwendet. Die Klassiker für den universellen Gebrauch sind Felco 2 und Felco 6, eine größere und eine kleinere Bypassschere. Die haben weitere, speziellere Scheren, auch für Linkshänder, im Sortiment.

Für mich schließe ich das ab mit der Erkenntnis, im professionellen Bereich ist vor allem Felco und Fiskars zu finden und ich bin mit meiner Gartenpaul Ambossschere sehr zufrieden. Ob sich für mich Handlungsbedarf bezüglich einer Bypassschere ergibt, muss ich erst noch wirken lassen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Kolja (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die richtige Gartenschere*

Hallo,

welche Schere auch immer. Sie muss gut zu meiner Hand passen. Deswegen würde ich sie nie im I-Net kaufen. Von Fiskars hatte ich eine, die lag zwar gut in der Hand, aber im Gebrauch habe ich mich immer wieder daran geklemmt. Irgendwann habe ich sie nicht mehr wiedergefunden. Obwohl ich meine, ich hätte mich nur auf max. 2 qm bewegt. Also. schwarz kommt für mich auch nicht mehr in Frage.


----------



## Razz (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die richtige Gartenschere*

Vielen Dank für eure Ideen, allerdings bin ich wirklich von der Qualität der Produkte von Fiskars überzeugt und würdementsprechend auch den Bereich "Gartenscheren" aus dem Portfolio der Fiskars Gartenscheren abdecken.

Habe mir jetzt erst einmal Rollgriff-Gartenschere und den Fiskars Schneidstar gekauft gekauft und bin wirklich begeistert. Man muss hier ja wirklich kaum Kraft aufwenden um auch dickere Äste zu schneiden.


----------



## Annett (23. Aug. 2022)

Hallo zusammen.

Auf der Suche nach einer neuen, guten Astschere möchte dieses alte Thema herauskramen und entstauben.
Ich hatte jetzt bald 9 Jahre eine billige Schere mit Teleskopauszug aus dem Discounter. Die ist eigentlich schon seit 5 Jahren tot muss aber mangels Ersatz immer noch ran.  
Neulich im Baumarkt haben wir ein paar Exemplare angesehen und in der Hand gehalten, aber bei 60/70 Euro möchte ich ungern was ungeeignetes kaufen.
Wichtig ist, dass die Schere
- nicht zu schwer ist
- von einer Frau (kleinere Hände) bedienbar ist
- Teleskopauszug hat
- Ambossschneide
- gern austauschbare Verschleißteile
- tatsächlich auch Äste gut schneidet
-....

Vorschläge oder sehr gute Erfahrungen?


----------



## Turbo (23. Aug. 2022)

Salü Annett
Mit Felco bist du immer gut bedient und bekommst jedes Bauteil einzeln. Sollte mal was kaputt gehen.
Kann ich wirklich empfehlen.




__





						| FELCO SA
					

Official FELCO website




					felco.com
				



Bekommst du im Fachhandel aber auch vielen Baumärkten.

Preislich nicht günstig, da ganz klar für den Profi Bereich hergestellt.
Aber anstelle von zwei Mal günstig kaufen, einmal in Qualität investieren,


----------



## DbSam (23. Aug. 2022)

Hallo Anett,

Du wünschst:


Annett schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, dass die Schere
> - nicht zu schwer ist
> - von einer Frau (kleinere Hände) bedienbar ist
> - Teleskopauszug hat
> ...



Es ist relativ schwierig, hier einen richtigen Tipp zu geben.
Die Frage ist ja auch, wie oft setzt man die Schere ein und welche Äste möchte man mit solch einer Schere 'abkauen' ...
Und wenn man sich im Profibereich umschaut, dann würde ich vermutliche eine mit Ratsche/Getriebe holen ...

Für eine 'Normalnutzung' ist mir die Astschere meiner Frau eingefallen, welche all Deine Wünsche erfüllt ...
Denn auch nach 9 Jahren verrichtet diese immer noch klaglos die gewünschten Anforderungen ...
Die Klinge gibt es als Ersatzteil, bei uns ist aber noch die originale drin ...
 


... nur leider ist der Preis ein anderer geworden.


VG Carsten


----------



## Anja W. (23. Aug. 2022)

Hallo Annett,

seit Jahren bin ich mit dieser Schere zufrieden:





						WOLF-Garten: AMBOSS-ASTSCHEREN - POWER CUT** RS 750
					

Wolf-Garten ist eine Marke für Gartenmaschinen und -werkzeuge, Dünger, Rasensaatgut und anderem Gartenzubehör der US-amerikanischen MTD-Gruppe.



					www.wolf-garten.com
				



(Aber nie nicht zu diesem Preis! )

Damit habe ich auch schon dickere Wurzeln gekappt. Mittlerweile habe ich mir eine zweite für den Heidegarten gekauft.
Es ist allerdings keine Teleskopschere. Ich finde die Griffe genau so lang, dass man schon einen ordentlichen Hebel hat, sie aber noch nicht im Wege sind, wenn man Äste aus Büschen rausschneidet und sich zwischen den Zweigen durchmogeln muss.

Für Äste, die weiter weg sind, habe ich eine billige Raupensäge auf einem Besenstiel ¿ (Ironie). Da kann ich aber nicht mehr sagen, wo sie her ist. Die kann man schön über den Ast hängen und dann mit aller Macht und ggf. beidhändig ziehen, wenn man den Stiel irgendwo fest klemmt.


----------



## troll20 (23. Aug. 2022)

Also ich schwöre ja auf https://www.j-kesselshop.de/stihl-motorsaege-ms-881-rs-schienenlaenge-63-cm/213730
Wenn es mal sein muss mit Schienenlänge bis 2m


----------



## Digicat (23. Aug. 2022)

Wir haben diese ...

 

Leider habe ich nur diese Beschreibung gefunden ... 








						Fiskars PowerGear™ Steel Bypass Lopper (M) L94
					

A medium class cutting tool in the Fiskars range of loppers for tree pruning and more. The PowerGear mechanism ensures that cutting is 3,5 times easier.




					www.fiskars.eu
				




Sind sehr zufrieden damit.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------

